# Celtics, Sixers Talking Iverson?



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

A source within the league said the Sixers have spoken to the Boston Celtics , checking to see whether the Celtics have interest in Allen Iverson, according to Philadelphia Daily News writer Phil Jasner.

That would fit the profile of Sixers president/general manager Billy King's statements about "trying hard" to make a trade; there were no details available, nor does it seem likely that anything will come of it.

*RealGM*


----------



## Wu-banger (May 23, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> A source within the league said the Sixers have spoken to the Boston Celtics , checking to see whether the Celtics have interest in Allen Iverson, according to Philadelphia Daily News writer Phil Jasner.
> 
> That would fit the profile of Sixers president/general manager Billy King's statements about "trying hard" to make a trade; there were no details available, nor does it seem likely that anything will come of it.
> 
> *RealGM*



I wanted to see Iverson play with Pierce for years now.........only in the wrong jersey [email protected]!!


----------



## BroadStBullies (Oct 2, 2005)

would be hard to swallow seeing him in a Boston jersey. Just rumors, and we have a few more days and beyond of these until we get a trade or nothing at all


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

There is nothing that would make me more Sick, I wouldnt know what to do.

and to the person who said they wanted to see pierce play with Iverson, If a Celts/Sixers trade did happene Pierce would most likely be coming over here

Plus since when do teams swap superstars in their own division?

Trade Webber Trade Sammy AI STAYS!!! :curse:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Route I-76 said:


> There is nothing that would make me more Sick, I wouldnt know what to do.
> 
> and to the person who said they wanted to see pierce play with Iverson, If a Celts/Sixers trade did happene Pierce would most likely be coming over here
> 
> ...



its time for change in Philli, and shipping iverson out is wat has to be done. he WAS a spectacular player, but now he cant seem to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> its time for change in Philli, and shipping iverson out is wat has to be done. he WAS a spectacular player, but now he cant seem to get the ball rolling.


*HE* cant seem to get the ball rolling? He just came off his best Statistical season as a 76er. Its more like the guys around him cant get anything rolling. Webber will allow just as many points as he can score every game. Sammy has been nothing but an utter dissapointment what do blocks mean when you also lead the league in fouls per game, he cant stay in the game for more then 5 minutes without having to sit down bc of foul trouble. Dre just doesnt seem like he wants to contribute, he has those couple games to show you what he can do but then every other game he just sits back nd doesnt want to play offense.

This has nothing to do with Iverson not being able to get anything rolling, It has to do with the counter parts we have around him its time we start making some moves to put us back towards the 2001 team a defensive team consisting of role players who know exactly what they need to do and do it.

If you want to say its time for Philly to part ways with AI cuz we jus cant make the right fit thats one thing but saying he WAS a great player and now cant get it rolling its jus plain stupid and ignorant


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> *HE* cant seem to get the ball rolling? He just came off his best Statistical season as a 76er. Its more like the guys around him cant get anything rolling. Webber will allow just as many points as he can score every game. Sammy has been nothing but an utter dissapointment what do blocks mean when you also lead the league in fouls per game, he cant stay in the game for more then 5 minutes without having to sit down bc of foul trouble. Dre just doesnt seem like he wants to contribute, he has those couple games to show you what he can do but then every other game he just sits back nd doesnt want to play offense.
> 
> This has nothing to do with Iverson not being able to get anything rolling, It has to do with the counter parts we have around him its time we start making some moves to put us back towards the 2001 team a defensive team consisting of role players who know exactly what they need to do and do it.
> 
> If you want to say its time for Philly to part ways with AI cuz we jus cant make the right fit thats one thing but saying he WAS a great player and now cant get it rolling its jus plain stupid and ignorant


I agree, AI is playing now just as good as ever, if not better; but I still think it's time for change. By the time they actually built a team, AI would be starting to regress, since it's bound to happen at some point or another (he's over 30 now). The smartest move for the franchise would be to move him while he still has a high value, for some younger players who can contribute to a future run.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> its time for change in Philli, and shipping iverson out is wat has to be done. he WAS a spectacular player, but now he cant seem to get the ball rolling.


You must be related to Sixerfan4life with a comment like that....


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Face it, the team is not going anywhere without a major shake-up.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

The celtics would not be giving up Pierce. They would most likely be trading Szcerbiak
DISCLAIMER: This is my idea for a trade loosely based on reports of actual considered trades. So far as I know this trade hasn't been considered by either team.

This is a trade I would love to see as a Celtics fan, any chance the sixers would like it too?

Philadelphia receives:
#7 pick
Wally Szcerbiak
Either Delonte West or Tony Allen
Brian Scalabrine (to balance salaries)

Boston receives:
#13 pick
Allen Iverson

What do you think? Should the celtics go for it? Should the Sixers go for it?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I'd rather work a three-team move with NY and Denver...

Denver send Kmart, Andre Miller, Boykins, Najera to Sixers;
NY send Maurice Taylor to Sixers and Malik Rose to Nuggets;
Philadelphia send Iverson and Ollie to Denver and send Webber to Knicks;

Or if you rather, you may try to ask Nuggets to stay with Najera and send Camby to Sixers for Dalembert.

76ers roster with my original idea:

Dalembert/Hunter
KMart/Najera/MoTaylor/Randolph
Korver/#13 pick/Salmons/Mo Taylor/Najera
Iguodala/Green/Salmons/2nd rounder
Andre Miller/Boykins/Louis Williams

Taylor have an expiring contract... Najera can be send elsewhere... Your team get rid of the big Webber contract (although KMart have a big one also)... Miller is a fine PG, while Boykins is a good backup.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Something in my gut tells me, we should keep Allen Iverson and stay ship.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> If a Celts/Sixers trade did happene Pierce would most likely be coming over here




ummmm keep dreaming...pierce is not going to philly...the whole point of this trade would be for u guys to pick up some quality young guys and draft picks for an aging AI...danny ainge might be stupid but hes not stupid enough to swap pierce for AI


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Zuca said:


> I'd rather work a three-team move with NY and Denver...
> 
> Denver send Kmart, Andre Miller, Boykins, Najera to Sixers;
> NY send Maurice Taylor to Sixers and Malik Rose to Nuggets;
> ...


The nuggets wouldn't do that. No playoff team is going to give up two and a half starters for AI. Sorry he's just not worth that much. At this point in his career you can expect a potential guy (a la Tony Allen), a solid starter (Wally Szcerbiak) and a draft picck (#7)


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeh i agree they might send boykins and kmart for iverson and i hope they do cause i go 4 denver but we'll have to wait and see


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

melo4life said:


> yeh i agree they might send boykins and kmart for iverson and i hope they do cause i go 4 denver but we'll have to wait and see


*shudder*


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Never make trades with the Celtics.

I'd rather give WMDs to Hamas.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> There is nothing that would make me more Sick, I wouldnt know what to do.
> 
> and to the person who said they wanted to see pierce play with Iverson, If a Celts/Sixers trade did happene Pierce would most likely be coming over here
> 
> ...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

You're not going to be able to move Webber before his contract year. I've been saying this a long time now, but no one wants to listen to me.

Also the Sixers have reached the fork in the road, stay loyal to Iverson and stay stagnant or make a move. People are hear saying let Iverson retire a Sixer, but he's not going to retire after his contract is up. So that puts you in a predicament do you think he's going to take a major paycut to stay in Philly when it comes to it?

Either way the franchise loses, because right now you know the franchise isn't going to win a championship as is. And if you know that, but refuse to rebuild and instead keep shuffling around a deck of spare cards to satisfy Iverson while having first round exits (on good years).

I'm tired of mediocrity, even if that means celebrating outstanding individual seasons for Iverson in the process.

If King doesn't move Iverson, the Sixers will be stuck in next year's draft missing out on the depth of talent at the top of the lottery.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

I'd like to see A.I. get traded...He deserves a team that wins more, sure, hes gangsta, but, he needs to be traded and the 76ers need to rebuild. if they can rebuild around A.I. good. 1st step to that, fire cheeks....But all this is just in my opinion.. :banana: :curse:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Sixers better trade AI now. I hate to sound like a pessimist, but even after these past few years, you still have to wonder how much he has left. At this point, his value is probably as high as it's ever going to be again, so they have to do something. The Sixers are not going anywhere with this team, and it's just stupid of King to think whoever comes in at 13 would make next year any different from this year. Loyalty is all well and good, but loyalty gets people fired. 

Whether it's Boston or not, they need to get some youngins in exchange for him.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

We'll give you a grilled cheese for AI. Sound good?


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Man AI would look horrible in a Boston jersey...I hope he stays in Philly! Him and Paul would make a sick tandem though. With Green developing, Pierce and AI Boston will have a nice perimeter trio.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I've been browsing around the internet and this rumor seems pretty real. If Iverson does get traded to the Celtics without Paul Pierce coming to Philly then the Celtics could be deadly next season. 

The Sixers better get good value on a trade like that. Better be getting some young hard working players and draft picks.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Kunlun said:


> I've been browsing around the internet and this rumor seems pretty real. If Iverson does get traded to the Celtics without Paul Pierce coming to Philly then the Celtics could be deadly next season.
> 
> The Sixers better get good value on a trade like that. Better be getting some young hard working players and draft picks.



I'm not sure how well Paul and AI can coexist, but from your point of view, the Celts have a lot of young guys that can be thrown in, West, Green, Gomes, Jefferson, #7...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> The club had spoken with Philadelphia weeks ago to see if the teams could find a fit, but the discussions dissolved and were thought to be ended.
> According to sources, however, the Celtics were working hard to create a scenario that would make it happen, with the latest understanding that the transaction would need to involve multiple teams. Several Celtics names were being discussed, but it is important to note that everyone contacted insists that Paul Pierce is definitely out of bounds.
> In that an Iverson deal would involve numerous moving pieces and could be stopped by a number of factors, the Celts were also keeping in play a possible trade with Portland that would net point guard Sebastian Telfair for the No. 7 overall pick in tomorrow night’s draft and Dan Dickau.
> At this stage, while two sources said the Celtics were willing to discuss other moves for a veteran, most everything else appears to have been pushed aside in an effort to get an Iverson deal in line.
> ...


LINK


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, Boston offered Wally Szczerbiak and the No. 7 pick for Allen Iverson according to some sources..I wouldnt do that trade, Allen's better than Wally, Wally is a shooter thats pretty much it..Allen is like a scorer/playmaker/shooter/quick A.I. needs to Stay and they just need to rebuild thats all..If Allen goes, thats a shame


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Wally & the No. 7 for AI? Would be gutted if that happened. It would be an awful trade.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

There is no way this can happen....If I had to think of worst possible case senario....This would be it!!!

Everything is wrong with sports if AI dawns a Celtic Jersey.

The more I read about this the more im getting pissed,what the hell are you suppose to do if your favorite player goes to a team you have hated for years and years, I hate the f'n color green bc of the Celtics.

I have said be4 i will be pissed if AI is even traded but if he were to go to the Celtics i couldnt even explain so i guess all i have to do is sit and pray to everything that is Holy that this DOES NOT HAPPEN!

Please?!?! :curse:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Noob said:


> Wally & the No. 7 for AI? Would be gutted if that happened. It would be an awful trade.



Bucher said on espn radio's dan patrick show, that it's #7, Wally, and Jefferson for Iverson, but they're trying to get a 3rd team involved to add a PF or what not to "sweeten" the deal. He also said Sixers are interested in Foye at #7 if this deal goes down


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Bucher said on espn radio's dan patrick show, that it's #7, Wally, and Jefferson for Iverson, but they're trying to get a 3rd team involved to add a PF or what not to "sweeten" the deal. He also said Sixers are interested in Foye at #7 if this deal goes down


Wally, Jefferson and Foye at #7 would be very sweet. If they get another PF thrown in I would juiced. We could go after Cedric Simmons at 13 or trade down and acquire depth. There are soo many possibilities. I can't remember a draft with this much uncertainty.


----------



## sdfgtrew (Apr 4, 2006)

OH GOON!!!
YOU WILL LOST FANS!!
I WILL NEVER WATCH 76er ANYMORE WITHOUT AI!!!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

sdfgtrew said:


> OH GOON!!!
> YOU WILL LOST FANS!!
> I WILL NEVER WATCH 76er ANYMORE WITHOUT AI!!!!


 then Im glad you are not a Sixers fan


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> then Im glad you are not a Sixers fan


well if iverson will move we all know iverson fans(there are many)will move on too.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Bruno said:


> well if iverson will move we all know iverson fans(there are many)will move on too.


Not true..

I stuck with this team through the dreadful Shawn Bradley yrs. Remember those 60 loss seasons. 6ers will still be my team and of course I will watch whatever team AI goes to, but my allegiance(sp) will always be w/ the 6ers.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

SirCharles34 said:


> Not true..
> 
> I stuck with this team through the dreadful Shawn Bradley yrs. Remember those 60 loss seasons. 6ers will still be my team and of course I will watch whatever team AI goes to, but my allegiance(sp) will always be w/ the 6ers.


Then you're not part of the group he's talking about. He's talking about my generation of fans, who have only known the sixers through the AI years, and probably don't even live in Pennsylvania? 

I'd go on, but I'll wait.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I love 76ers cuz of AI

not my fav team
but i'll move on
hes my 2nd fav player.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

sliccat said:


> Then you're not part of the group he's talking about. He's talking about my generation of fans, who have only known the sixers through the AI years, and probably don't even live in Pennsylvania?
> 
> I'd go on, but I'll wait.


AI is the reason I got into basketball, and what brought me to the Sixers, but I've grown fond of the entire team, and am probably going to consider them my favorite team even past the Iverson years, though I'd still watch Iverson. A couple years ago, I probably would've had a different opinion, but now I'm a big fan of Iguodala, and just the team itself; there's just something about the Sixers I love.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Ras said:


> AI is the reason I got into basketball, and what brought me to the Sixers, but I've grown fond of the entire team, and am probably going to consider them my favorite team even past the Iverson years, though I'd still watch Iverson. A couple years ago, I probably would've had a different opinion, but now I'm a big fan of Iguodala, and just the team itself; there's just something about the Sixers I love.


Sounds exactly like me bro & I think there are many others in the same boat.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

i agree ,me for exemple i only saw sixers with iverson on the team but i learned to enjoy the team in the goods and bad moments and i will remain a sixers fan for ever but there will be many people in the world and in usa too that will leave this team when iverson will leave thats a fact for sure.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=285793


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> There is nothing that would make me more Sick, I wouldnt know what to do.
> 
> and to the person who said they wanted to see pierce play with Iverson, If a Celts/Sixers trade did happene Pierce would most likely be coming over here
> 
> ...


The C's have said that an A.I. deal would NOT include Pierce.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

MrCharisma said:


> *Man AI would look horrible in a Boston jersey*...I hope he stays in Philly! Him and Paul would make a sick tandem though. With Green developing, Pierce and AI Boston will have a nice perimeter trio.


Gee i don't think so. :wink:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> I've been browsing around the internet and this rumor seems pretty real. *If Iverson does get traded to the Celtics without Paul Pierce coming to Philly then the Celtics could be deadly next season. *
> 
> The Sixers better get good value on a trade like that. Better be getting some young hard working players and draft picks.


Now you know why i had 3 sleepness nights in a row after hearing that rumor.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Bucher said on espn radio's dan patrick show, that it's #7, Wally, and Jefferson for Iverson, but they're trying to get a 3rd team involved to add a PF or what not to "sweeten" the deal. He also said Sixers are interested in Foye at #7 if this deal goes down


I don't think Jefferson would be traded in an A.I. deal. Philly has two big men already pretty much locked in as starters, Webber will be nearly impossible to trade now, and i think they are committed to Dalembert. I keep thinking a nice 3rd team would be the Lakers, you guys could get Odom from the Lakers, he's young enough to be considered a building block and good enough to have maybe an 18, 8, and 4 season right off the bat. Then we could send you guys Telfair, we would send Rondo and Szczerbiak to the Lakers, and you guys would get like 2 first rounders and 2 second rounders from us.



Route I-76 said:


> There is no way this can happen....If I had to think of worst possible case senario....This would be it!!!
> 
> Everything is wrong with sports if AI dawns a Celtic Jersey.
> 
> ...


The Celtics love you too. :wink:


----------

